# skin sores



## Seraphina (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys
I hope that you might be able to help me out on this one... just recently I've gained quite a bit of weight - enough for some new stretch marks which are meh but ok. The big problem I have is kind of a bit ewww. Between my butt cheeks is really, really sore, like the skin has been stretched until it won't go any further and it's started to turn into a sore. I don't know whether it's because I am fatter or what but I'm not wholly sure what I can do about it or whether it will just heal up on it's own (I know it's not my panties rubbing because I wear big girl fat panties!)

I know it's kind of a gross one but any help.... pleeeeeeease


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 6, 2012)

Check out this thread

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88309


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 7, 2012)

Seraphina, I see you're in the UK like me, so hopefully this will help you... Go to any Boots or supermarket, and get a nappy rash cream called Metanium. (The yellow tube, not the "milder" white one they've just introduced.) Dab it on your sore for as long as it takes and it will go away 

Babies get sores for the same reason a fat person would, and whenever my children got REALLY bad nappy rash with sores like you're describing Metanium sorted them out soooo quickly, you could see a difference within a couple of applications. I later used it on my mother who was a very large person and was bedridden for about a year, and she swore by it too... Better than anything the chemist gave her


----------



## Seraphina (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Banana, I went out and got some this morning so hopefully that will help. Hubby wants to pack me off to the doctors with it because he thinks it looks horrible and also he reckons it's a sign of diabetes... but to be perfectly honest I am too embarrassed to go :blush:


----------

